# Rapidshare Account -- New Year Gift!! -- Must See!!



## prasanna7287 (Jan 1, 2008)

31. December 2007 - A happy new year

The whole RapidShare team wishes our customers all the best for the year 2008. Especially for the observing reader of our news page, we have planned a special event for new years eve. Exactly at 00:00 CET it is possible for one hour to extend existing accounts or create new accounts with premium points for 3333 points instead of 10000 points.

*rapidshare.com/en/news.html

Prasanna.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 1, 2008)

is cet greenwich mean time.... ??

so that would be 5.30 am IST rite?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 1, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> is cet greenwich mean time.... ??
> 
> so that would be 5.30 am IST rite?



Nope 6:30AM. CET is 1 Hr ahead of GMT so it would be 6:30 AM in India....
CET is central European Time.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 1, 2008)

^^
nope.... 

i just created a 30 day premium a/c !!! yipeee !!!
i had 4800 points... frm which 3333 were deducted.. so now i have 1 collectors a/c n 1 premium a/c...

hurry up ppl... !!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 1, 2008)

I cant find the option for 3333 points, it still gives me convert your 10000 points for extension......am I too late.......00:00 CET should be 6:30 AM india....what wrong....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

missed ..missed,,,,l, 7.27 ist...


----------



## max_demon (Jan 1, 2008)

missed


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

no referrals allowed here ..

read the rules...sam9s


----------



## thepirateboy (Jan 1, 2008)

extended my account by 6 months...yipee


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

missed


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

6 months how come


----------



## thepirateboy (Jan 1, 2008)

had around 20000 points...so extended it for 6 months...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow..cool..pretty lucky dude...


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

bullshit!!! i missed it!!!! all  coz of my stupid vtu exam


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn I too missed it


----------



## Champs (Jan 2, 2008)

i missed too


----------



## apoorva84 (Jan 2, 2008)

was a good one...but i had only 800 points


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 2, 2008)

Missed. was studying for my exam.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

damn, wish I knew what was the IST 

Tried a lot to convert this damn CET as well didnt know how to extend in right way


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
he..he...

u cud have just googled it... lik i did...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not sure if I remember it correctly, but last year they were allowing premium members to extend for only 1000 points instead of 3333 points as now.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ yeah.. last year it was 1000 points.

Grr....missed it.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2008)

I too missed......damn


----------

